# Tap and Die group buy (triple-start threads) - who's interested?



## turbowagon (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, it's been about 2 years since the last group buy and there seems to be some interest for another.

We'll likely go with the same specs used in the last two buys:

SPECIFICATIONS:
- M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L  triple-start tap and die
- threading the same as the El Grande kit
- material of tools: M2 (HSS) steel 
- ground thread and shank
- thread tolerances assumed: 6H 
- Plug-style tap
- straight flute 
- dies are circular, split, adjustable with 1" OD

Please post here if you are interested in purchasing.  The price will probably be in the neighborhood of $200 for a tap and die set if we get enough interest.

Once enough interest is confirmed I will contact the tap manufacturer for a quote and coordinate the buy with Monty.

Thanks!

- Joe

EDIT:  actually, looking through past threads, it seems Tapco may be a cheaper option than e-taps (the source of the original group buy), and the set may actually be in the neighborhood of $100.  I'll report back when we get a quote from Tapco.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 23, 2011)

Joe you can toss us into the hat on this one.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

depends on how much money I have handy when you start taking orders for me. Right now, I'd say no, but my tax refund will change that soon. But you have to hit me before I spend it all again.

Gotta help the economy ya know. :wink:


----------



## bbarter (Feb 23, 2011)

depending onn cost I would be in


----------



## dgscott (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in.
Doug


----------



## hebertjo (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for organizing this Joe. I am very interested.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm interested. Pricing is a factor.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## apple320 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Tap and Die group buy (triple-start threads)*

Count me in please

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 23, 2011)

Pricing will be the utilmate determining factor.


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 23, 2011)

im in


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like < $50 for the tap if we go with Tapco.  Waiting to hear back on the die.


----------



## wizard (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in! Doc


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 23, 2011)

Count me in Joe.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## barrels (Feb 23, 2011)

I am interested

thank you for your efforts


----------



## hewunch (Feb 23, 2011)

if it is in the $100 range I am in.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 23, 2011)

The die should come in around $85 or so based on previous experiences with Tapco.  I am surprised how much cheaper this looks compared to the one two years ago.  That is of course if we get 24 people in on this.


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got a quote back for a 1" OD round die at  $49.00 each w/ the quantity discount.

So we're tentatively looking at about $100 plus shipping/fees for the set.  Probably around $110 when all is said and done.


----------



## soligen (Feb 23, 2011)

At that price, I think I'll have to be in too


----------



## stolicky (Feb 23, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Just got a quote back for a 1" OD round die at  $49.00 each w/ the quantity discount.
> 
> So we're tentatively looking at about $100 plus shipping/fees for the set.  Probably around $110 when all is said and done.





soligen said:


> At that price, I think I'll have to be in too



Me too.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 23, 2011)

At $110, I think I can do that also.....

How many do we need to get that price?


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 23, 2011)

24 of each required for the max discount.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Feb 23, 2011)

At that price, I'm in as well.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 23, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Just got a quote back for a 1" OD round die at $49.00 each w/ the quantity discount.
> 
> So we're tentatively looking at about $100 plus shipping/fees for the set. Probably around $110 when all is said and done.


 
Joe, just let us know when you start to collect the money for these.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2011)

Joe, count me in.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 23, 2011)

In the ~$100 price range, I'd be interested.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## studioso (Feb 23, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in if it's in the neighborhood of $100.  Let us know when you need the money.  My mad money only comes in once a month!!!!

Barney


----------



## hebertjo (Feb 23, 2011)

I am in for that price.


----------



## spnemo (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in at $150 or less but not at $200+.


----------



## Druid (Feb 24, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Quincy (Feb 24, 2011)

I am interested.


----------



## cschimmel (Feb 24, 2011)

I am also interested,  Thanks


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2011)

I would be interested.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 24, 2011)

Count me in!  Let me know when the collector comes.


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like there's enough interest for the max discount.

Taking Skiprat's advice, I decided to go with a taper-style tap.  The price is low enough where we could place a separate order in the future for a bottoming-tap if there was enough interest to complete the set.

To get an idea of shipping charges and any special tooling charges, I sent a request for total price quote for the following (I also inquired about a 3-flute option, which may make more sense for a triple-start tap to keep things symmetrical):




> Can you please provide a total quote including shipping to zip code 03875 for the following parts:
> 
> (24 pieces)  M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start taper tap, Standard Class 6H, 4 Flute
> (24 pieces)  M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start  1" OD Round adjustable die
> ...



Once I hear back with the total quote, I will contact Monty and set up an official group buy thread.

- Joe


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 24, 2011)

Three-flute taps are available for the same price, but Skiprat recommends the four-flute version, so that's the one I've decided to go with.

So...   here is the final pricing for a set:

Tap:  $41.36
Die: $49.00
Tooling fee:  $2.50
Paypal fee:  $4.00
Shipping to me:  $1.00
Shipping to you: $5.00 USA / $11.95 Canada / $13.95 Other countries
Insurance optional and extra
Express international w/ tracking optional and extra

Total:  $102.86 USA / $109.81 Canada / $111.81 All other countries

Estimated time for manufacture:  2 - 3 weeks from when I place the order.


Final specs:

M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start taper tap, Standard Class 6H, 4 Flute
M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start 1" OD Round split/adjustable die

I will be posting an official thread for the group buy within the next day or so.


Thanks!

- Joe


----------



## tim self (Feb 24, 2011)

Interested to say the least, but as usual I'm broke.


----------



## aggromere (Feb 24, 2011)

I will take a set.


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 24, 2011)

Group Buy is active!

See the thread here for details:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=76280

- Joe


----------

